# [Risolto]problemi con un pacchetto mascherato

## runningman

Ciao a tutti. Non conosco molto bene Gentoo. Il mio problema è che sto cercando di installare Tomcat.

Faccio emerge tomcat e mi dice che il pacchetto dev-java/commons-dbcp è mascherato.

Quindi faccio 

echo dev-java/commons-dbcp >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Nonostante questo continua a darmi lo stesso errore. 

Cosa può essere?

Probabilmente la soluzione è semplice, però non conosco bene Gentoo quindi non so ancora come muovermi. Ho guardato un po' ovunque per quel che riguarda i pacchetti mascherati ma niente. 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.Last edited by runningman on Tue Mar 11, 2008 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tranquilcool

 *runningman wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti. Non conosco molto bene Gentoo. Il mio problema è che sto cercando di installare Tomcat.
> 
> Faccio emerge tomcat e mi dice che il pacchetto dev-java/commons-dbcp è mascherato.
> 
> Quindi faccio 
> ...

 

echo "dev-java/commons-dbcp" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "dev-java/commons-dbcp" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## cjubon

Ciao runningman,

questo forum è in Inglese solo. Devi usare il foro italiano per la tua domanda: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-41.html

Per il momento, può dire que è strano que commons-dbcp sia mascherato. Le banche dati di pacchetti que ho consultate (per esempio: http://pebuilds.peschke.us/dev-java/commons-dbcp) dicono que è "stable". Probabilmente il tuo albero di portage è stato invecciato. Devi lanciare 

```
emerge --sync
```

 e poi tentare una volta di piu.

For those in English: I asked runningman to use the italian forum.

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Portage & Programming to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Scen

@runningman: benvenuto, come avrai ben capito, tutti i messaggi al di fuori della sezione Italian vanno scritti in inglese  :Rolling Eyes: 

[OT]

Leggendo quanto ha scritto cjubon, non oso immaginare come dev'essere il mio inglese agli occhi degli anglofoni  :Embarassed: 

Un plauso comunque per l'impegno  :Cool: 

 :Wink: 

[/OT]

E' sempre utile incollare i MESSAGGI che vengono visualizzati, altrimenti a parole è difficile capire cosa ti sta succedendo. Cerca inoltre di utilizzare i BBCode per rendere più leggibile il messaggio.

----------

## koma

consiglio, usa autounmask per smascherare i pacchetti, quantomeno per vedere come fa.  :Wink: 

----------

## runningman

Prima di tutto chiedo scusa a tutta la comunità per il mio errore fra inglese e italiano.   :Embarassed: 

Comunque ho risolto il problema. In effetti io avevo già fatto 

```

emerge --sync

```

Però non avevo aggiornato il portage. Quindi dando 

```

emerge portage

```

ho risolto il problema.

Grazie comunque a tutti e scusatemi ancora.

Alla prossima, ciao.

----------

## koma

 *runningman wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto chiedo scusa a tutta la comunità per il mio errore fra inglese e italiano.  
> 
> Comunque ho risolto il problema. In effetti io avevo già fatto 
> 
> - SNIP -
> ...

 

Dal numero di messaggi direi che un errore simile ti è ben concesso.

La comunità di gentoo ha deciso di usare un unico forum suddiviso in più sottoforum per permettere una ricerca più "vasta" senza dover saltellare da un sito all'altro, ma dato il numero di sottoforum può capitare di non notare il forum italiano.

Quindi non ti preoccupare, l'importante è che ora tu lo sappia.

Un benvenuto a nome di tutta la community.

----------

## cjubon

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Leggendo quanto ha scritto cjubon, non oso immaginare come dev'essere il mio inglese agli occhi degli anglofoni  Un plauso comunque per l'impegno 

 

Mille grazie  :Wink: 

----------

